# 2003 2.5S Autotrans... Shifting question



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

I just bought a new 2003 Altima today. It is a 2.5S with an automatic transmission. So far it only has 80 miles on it. I have a question with the way it shifts. 

When accelerating norminaly it shifts fine from 1st to 2nd, but when it shifts from 2nd to 3rd the rpm's raise about 500 & a few times even higher, before it hits 3rd gear. Almost feels like its slipping a bit before going into 3rd? It only lasts for about a 1/2 second, but it feels weird. This happens at about 1/2 throttle. It is ok under a really light accel, and also under really hard accel. Has anyone else felt anything like this. I guess I should take it back to the dealer.

Thanks for any help... Stan


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2002)

*Problem solved*

Just incase anyone wanted to know the follow up to this question. I returned the car to the dealership the next morning. Took a ride with a service tech. He said, yep he thought there was a problem too. 

I wen't back to the sales side and told them the problem and they said "no problem"! We have not sent the paper work in yet, just go a pick another car. Found another of the exact car and they let me take it for all day to make sure I liked it before we finished up the paper work.

I've had it for 2 days know and 175 miles. It is just fine. Nice car, nice dealer.

Stan


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

wow, cool dealer and glad your problem was fixed.


----------

